# The Girl Who Wanted To Walk On Water



## alchemist (Jun 2, 2014)

For my Sekrit Santa (round one) story I had a go at magical realism at Victoria Silverwolf's request. And then I went and got it published, and they put it in (don't laugh) their literary category. So here it is...

The Girl Who Wanted To Walk On Water ~ By John J Brady ~ Untied Fiction


----------



## Juliana (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 2, 2014)

Ooooh, get you. I'll wear a dress and carry a Jane Austen book for our next doughnut-stop.  

And congrats!


----------



## ratsy (Jun 2, 2014)

Well done Alc. Good stuff


----------



## alchemist (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks folks. Or should I say "fellow bibliophiles" now that I'm posh 'n' stuff?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Jun 2, 2014)

And I rarely say such things, being the good Norn repressed person I am - that's lovely, Alc. One of the best shorts I've read in ages.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jun 2, 2014)

Congratulations! 

(And you have stormed the bastions of literary fiction.  Well done.)


----------



## tinkerdan (Jun 3, 2014)

Very well done; and I enjoyed it quite a lot.


----------



## Parson (Jun 3, 2014)

congratulations --- Interesting story


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jun 3, 2014)

We should start keeping tabs on Sekrit Santa stories that get published! Nice one!


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome story, Alc, I really enjoyed your work! Congratulations!


----------



## farntfar (Jun 3, 2014)

It's a great story Alc. And congratulations on getting it published.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Abernovo (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice! A belated congratulations, alc. Well done!


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Jun 27, 2014)

Congrats Alchemist. Couldn't have happened to a nicer person.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 27, 2014)

Aww, thanks lilmiz and Aber.


----------



## alchemist (Jun 30, 2014)

And now, in a surreal experience, it's available in audio form; read by a very, very posh woman...

http://www.untiedshoelacesofthemind.com/audio/walkwater.mp3


----------



## Abernovo (Jul 1, 2014)

For a second, I thought I was listening to Radio 4 (again). A very good, and proper, voice.

Things are going good, alc. Go you!


----------

